# What's your "Alignment"?



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

Ok, posting it in the Study for a few reasons, one to get a better handle on folks.

I'm curious.  If you're a regular, I'd appreciate it if you humor me and take these couple of quizes and post back your results.  Answer them honestly, so we're as accurate as can be.

Yes, they're kinda goofy.  But, humor me.

Danke.



*D&D Alignment Test*
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20001222b

*Another Test*
http://www.easydamus.com/alignmenttest.html

*Ultima Personality Test*
http://www.beastwithin.org/users/wwwwolf/hacks/avatar/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

My results

*D&D Alignment Test*


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Neutral*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A  neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesn&#8217;t feel  strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs.  chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a  commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than  evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than  evil ones. Still, she&#8217;s not personally committed to upholding good in  any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other  hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good,  evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate  the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the  long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is  the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally,  without prejudice or compulsion.[/FONT]



*Another Test*


> *True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a  good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes  to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a  lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such  a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would  rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not  personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way.  Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves  philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as  prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of  neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral  is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally,  without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a  dangerous alignment because it represents apathy, indifference, and a  lack of conviction.



*Ultima Personality Test*


> Thou hast shown that  *Compassion* is the Virtue  thou art most familiar with. Thou art a  *Bard,* and thou shalt begin the  *Quest of the Avatar*  in  *Britain,* the city of Compassion.


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> My results
> 
> *D&D Alignment Test*
> 
> ...




so you are so centered, indecision may or may not be a problem?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

Results, Uncertain. Try again later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

I find the suggestion I'm "compassionate" to be humorous, as I've been told how heartless I am when I suggest eliminating all these social programs, and what not. 

I find the 'Neutral" tag to be interesting as well.  I've taken those 2 tests a few times now, and keep being in the neutral realm.  I went purposefully selfish and got chaotic evil. lol


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2011)

LOL, I will probably be surprised by the outcome...who knows, I migt be a rightwinger after all!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

I coulda done a political poll, but, where's the fun in that?  I always rank 100% libertarian, lol.


----------



## stickarts (May 7, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Your Characters Alignment*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Based on your answers to the quiz, your characters most likely alignment is *Neutral Good*.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Neutral Good*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. The common phrase for neutral good is "true good." Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias toward or against order.[/FONT]


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2011)

I am apparently Evil.



> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lawful Evil[/FONT][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A lawful evil villain methodically takes what he wants within the limits of his code of conduct without regard to whom it hurts. He cares about tradition, loyalty, and order, but not about freedom, dignity, or life. He plays by the rules, but without mercy or compassion. He is comfortable in a hierarchy and would like to rule, but he is willing to serve. He condemns others not according to their actions but according to race, religion, homeland, or social rank. He is loath to break laws or promises. This reluctance is partly because of his nature and partly because he depends on order to protect himself from those who oppose him on moral grounds. Some lawful evil villains have particular taboos, such as not killing in cold blood (but having underlings do it) or not letting children come to harm (if it can be helped). They imagine that these compunctions put them above unprincipled villains. The scheming baron who expands his power and exploits his people is lawful evil. Some lawful evil people and creatures are committed to evil with a zeal like that of a crusader committed to good. Beyond being willing to hurt others for their own ends, they take pleasure in spreading evil as an end unto itself. They may also see doing evil as part of a duty to an evil deity or master. Lawful evil is sometimes called "diabolical" because devils are the epitome of lawful evil. Lawful evil is the most dangerous alignment because it represents methodical, intentional, and frequently successful evil[/FONT]*
> [/FONT]


 
I disagree with this description of me however. More traditionally in the D&D alignment scale I would classify myself as Chaotic Neutral.


> Chaotic Neutral is called the "Anarchist" or "Free Spirit" alignment. A character of this alignment is an individualist who follows his or her own heart, and generally shirks rules and traditions. Although they promote the ideals of freedom, it is their own freedom that comes first. Good and Evil come second to their need to be free, and the only reliable thing about them is how totally unreliable they are. Chaotic Neutral characters are free-spirited and do not enjoy the unnecessary suffering of others, but if they join a team, it is because that team's goals coincide with their own. They invariably resent taking orders and can be very selfish in their pursuit of personal goals. A Chaotic Neutral character does not have to be an aimless wanderer; they may have a specific goal in mind, but their methods of achieving that goal are often disorganized, unorthodox, or entirely unpredictable


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, posting it in the Study for a few reasons, one to get a better handle on folks.
> 
> I'm curious.  If you're a regular, I'd appreciate it if you humor me and take these couple of quizes and post back your results.  Answer them honestly, so we're as accurate as can be.
> 
> ...



Sorry.  I tried.  I can't.  What kind of questions are these?  I don't have 'elders' and if I did, I would not care if they approved of me or not.


----------



## shima (May 7, 2011)

I got lawful neutral. Which is especially funny, because "shima" my online handle I use everywhere, was the name of my D&D monk back in high school, and she was lawful neutral. 



> *Lawful Neutral
> *
> A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs her. Order and organization are paramount to her. She may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or she may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. The common phrase for lawful neutral is "true lawful." Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sorry.  I tried.  I can't.  What kind of questions are these?  I don't have 'elders' and if I did, I would not care if they approved of me or not.


They're based on D&D and Ultima. 
I figured the usual "what political alignment' ones would be boring.


----------



## billc (May 7, 2011)

Is your desire for honesty like this guys desire for honesty at the 26 second mark of this scientific video?


----------



## billc (May 7, 2011)

THe first two tests I come up neutral good, and in the last one I come up honesty and a mage.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> They're based on D&D and Ultima.
> I figured the usual "what political alignment' ones would be boring.



Yeah, I got that part, but when I tried to answer the questions, none of the answers were what I would do.  So I can't answer.  Sorry.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 7, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lawful Neutral*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A  lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code  directs her. Order and organization are paramount to her. She may  believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or she may  believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. The  common phrase for lawful neutral is "true lawful." Lawful neutral is the  best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and  honorable without being a zealot.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am very surprised - I have always considered myself Neutral Good {and, more importantly, so do others that know me}.
[/FONT]


----------



## billc (May 7, 2011)

Bill Mattock's, I would suggest you engage in heavy drinking and then take the quizes again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I got that part, but when I tried to answer the questions, none of the answers were what I would do.  So I can't answer.  Sorry.



Some of em are a bit of a stretch.



billcihak said:


> Bill Mattock's, I would suggest you engage in heavy drinking and then take the quizes again.



I'm still *hic* Neutral!   More Mead!


----------



## elder999 (May 7, 2011)

*Neutral Good*
A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. The common phrase for neutral good is "true good." Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias toward or against order.

Thou hast shown that *Valor* is the Virtue thou art most familiar with. Thou art a *Fighter,* and thou shalt begin the *Quest of the Avatar* in *Jhelom,* the city of Valor.
Okay. That about used up my nerd quotient for the week.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Bill Mattock's, I would suggest you engage in heavy drinking and then take the quizes again.



Diabetic.  Booze could kill me now.  Oh, I forgot, you'd like that.  Nevermind.


----------



## K831 (May 7, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Okay. That about used up my nerd quotient for the week.



Some of this conjured up high school and college memories of "that table" at lunch  where all the slightly odd kids sat playing magic cards and D&D.  Yes, some of them were my friends, but I still found them odd. Ha. 

Like all personality type quizes, most of the questions don't have my "first" choice, or don't give enough context to decide, however, I picked the second best whenever that happened;


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lawful Good*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A  lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to  act. She combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to  fight relentlessly. She tells the truth, keeps her word, helps those in  need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to  see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can  be because it combines honor and compassion.[/FONT]


Thou hast shown that  *Valor* is the Virtue  thou art most familiar with. Thou art a  *Fighter,* and thou shalt begin the  *Quest of the Avatar*  in  *Jhelom,* the city of Valor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Diabetic.  Booze could kill me now.  Oh, I forgot, you'd like that.  Nevermind.


Bill, not nice.


----------



## billc (May 7, 2011)

Bill Mattocks, I would never wish your death, unless of course you were an unlawful enemy combatant terrorist who murdered innocent people, then of course you would be on my list.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2011)

*Test One*
Neutral Good

*Test Two*
Is identical to test one.

*Test Three*
Thou hast shown that*Valor*is the Virtue thou art most familiar with. Thou art a*Fighter,*and thou shalt begin the*Quest of the Avatar*in*Jhelom,*the city of Valor.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2011)

Surprise surprise...



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Chaotic Neutral*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A  chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist  first and last. He values his own liberty but doesnt strive to protect  others freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and  challenges traditions. The chaotic neutral character does not  intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To  do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to  liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from  himself suffer). The common phrase for chaotic neutral is "true  chaotic." Remember that the chaotic neutral character may be  unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as  likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best  alignment you can be because it represents true freedom both from  societys restrictions and from a do-gooders zeal.[/FONT]


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Diabetic.  Booze could kill me now.  Oh, I forgot, you'd like that.  Nevermind.


He who invents booze safe for diabetics will be richer than Bill Gates...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 8, 2011)

Am I the only one on this board that got evil?  WTH???


----------



## K-man (May 8, 2011)

Mmm.
Neutral, True Neutral & Valour.

I must be what I must be  ... an honourable fighter for all that is true and just.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 8, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Am I the only one on this board that got evil? WTH???


 
No. You're not.

Chaotic Evil for both first and second. Hmm.

Interestingly, though, for the third: 



> Thou hast shown that *Justice* is the Virtue thou art most familiar with. Thou art a *Druid,* and thou shalt begin the *Quest of the Avatar* in *Yew,* the city of Justice.


 
My big issue with these quizs was the almost complete lack of answers that actually accurately reflect my real answers.... nowhere does it allow for me to be a tyrannical despot of a ruler, crushing the masses underfoot. Really, what kind of quiz misses things like that?


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2011)

Good Lord, am I the ONLY individual on MartialTalk.com who never played D&D?  

Oh ****, is that a criteria for membership here????? :uhoh:

:lfao:

I went through the questions and, like Bill, so very many of them have answers that just *don't* apply.  

What the hell, I'll give it a go.


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2011)

Oh man.  You all may want to monitor your insulin levels here ...


Neutral Good

Neutral Good

Compassion.


Does this mean I have to take my Darth costume back?


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lawful Good*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. She combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. She tells the truth, keeps her word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion.[/FONT]

I am in agreement.  It's Mothers day, I give her all the credit.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (May 8, 2011)

D&D Online Alignment Test Results:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Based on your answers to the quiz, your characters most likely alignment is *Neutral*.


[/FONT]





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. She doesnt feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most neutrality is a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil. After all, she would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, shes not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. The common phrase for neutral is "true neutral." Neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion.[/FONT]



I've filled that out for different characters I've made, either on WoW or tabletop, but never for myself. 

Second Test (which I'm guessing is based on the 3rd edition alignment system):




> *True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment because it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.



The Ultima Test



> Thou hast shown that *Honesty* is the Virtue thou art most familiar with. Thou art a *Mage,* and thou shalt begin the *Quest of the Avatar* in *Moonglow,* the city of Honesty.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (May 8, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I went through the questions and, like Bill, so very many of them have answers that just *don't* apply.
> 
> What the hell, I'll give it a go.


 
Just go with the answer that best matches your ideal response.  For example, one of the questions was "Would you spy on your nation?" With two no answers, "I might get caught" and "No, my loyalty to my nation is absolute", or something like that.  Neither one matches my true answer of "spying for money's just wrong", but since the 4th response is closer to it than "I might get caught", I went with the 4th.


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Good Lord, am I the ONLY individual on MartialTalk.com who never played D&D?
> 
> Oh ****, is that a criteria for membership here????? :uhoh:
> 
> ...


No. They're just letting their geek flags fly.


----------

